# Scotland anyone?



## clee01l (Mar 14, 2015)

In May, I'm taking a photo trip to the Shetlands, flying into Aberdeen.  My plans are for 5 days in the Shetlands and the rest of the time seeing what will get in front of my camera in areas mostly West and North of Aberdeen.  Tentative plans might include a trip to see the Kelpies and try to get photos of the Jacobite. a vintage train excursion from Ft. William to Mallaig.  

If there is anyone that lives in the area that might want to meet a Texan, and may be even swap Lightroom stories, please respond here.

Although I'll only be changing planes in London, it would have been nice to put faces to some of the notable Brits on the forum.  If you are up for a trip to the Highlands, come on by.


----------



## Selwin (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Cletus, it's tempting to book a flight to London and finally meet you . Scotland supposedly is magical, though I've never visited myself. I wish you a great time and can't wait to see some images...


----------

